# Preparing for winter. Heat lamp or no?



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

This will be my first winter with chickens. We're in central Indiana. It definitely gets below freezing most winter nights. Is it ok to put a heat lamp in the coop on the coldest nights or is that a bad idea? What else do I need to do to prepare my girls for winter? I know I need a heated waterer...Do I need to add anything special to their diet since they won't have as much access to fresh greens? TIA!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heat lamps are fire hazards. The only way to use one is to make absolutely certain it can't be knocked down, one of the birds hitting it or it coming into contact with anything flammable. 

It sounds counterintuitive but making certain you have good ventilation will also aid in avoiding frostbite. Air flow keeps the moisture from building up from all of those warm bodies. Air flow, not wind. Having a vent near the floor and one at the roof line is generally all that's needed. 

You can give them things like lettuce, cracked corn (just a touch) fresh fruit. I also pick up alfalfa hay at TSC. It's high in nutrients and they enjoy scratching around in it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You can also check out a Cozy Coop heater, they use 200 watts I think.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Heat lamps are fire hazards. The only way to use one is to make absolutely certain it can't be knocked down, one of the birds hitting it or it coming into contact with anything flammable.
> 
> It sounds counterintuitive but making certain you have good ventilation will also aid in avoiding frostbite. Air flow keeps the moisture from building up from all of those warm bodies. Air flow, not wind. Having a vent near the floor and one at the roof line is generally all that's needed.
> 
> You can give them things like lettuce, cracked corn (just a touch) fresh fruit. I also pick up alfalfa hay at TSC. It's high in nutrients and they enjoy scratching around in it.


Thank you so much! I always appreciate the good advice I receive in this forum!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Julie Byrd said:


> This will be my first winter with chickens. We're in central Indiana. It definitely gets below freezing most winter nights. Is it ok to put a heat lamp in the coop on the coldest nights or is that a bad idea? What else do I need to do to prepare my girls for winter? I know I need a heated waterer...Do I need to add anything special to their diet since they won't have as much access to fresh greens? TIA!


If you have a cold-hardy breed supplemental heat is unnecessary. What breed do you have? What is your lowest temperature on average? Does your coop have good ventilation and insulation? Dampness, poor ventilation, and drafts are more of concern than temperature for most birds, be they a parrot specie, chicken, or tiny finches.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

danathome said:


> If you have a cold-hardy breed supplemental heat is unnecessary. What breed do you have? What is your lowest temperature on average? Does your coop have good ventilation and insulation? Dampness, poor ventilation, and drafts are more of concern than temperature for most birds, be they a parrot specie, chicken, or tiny finches.


I have 4 red sex links and 4 I'm not sure of the breed. Average temps are probably highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 20s? The coop is well insulated, it has two vents up high and a window...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I do not think you need supplemental heat to keep the flock healthy. But do get the water heater so the flock has liquid water all winter and provide a good diet. I think it important to have feed/water available at all times during the winter. It takes more energy for the birds to keep warm. Should you have temps that fall well below 0 for extended periods you may want to have something available for emergency heating. Here, in our part of Tennessee, temperatures can get down into the low teens and some breeds I have are not cold hardy. I provide supplemental heat only during the very coldest extended periods. My birds lay, brood, and raise chicks all winter.


----------



## Julie Byrd (May 12, 2020)

danathome said:


> I do not think you need supplemental heat to keep the flock healthy. But do get the water heater so the flock has liquid water all winter and provide a good diet. I think it important to have feed/water available at all times during the winter. It takes more energy for the birds to keep warm. Should you have temps that fall well below 0 for extended periods you may want to have something available for emergency heating. Here, in our part of Tennessee, temperatures can get down into the low teens and some breeds I have are not cold hardy. I provide supplemental heat only during the very coldest extended periods. My birds lay, brood, and raise chicks all winter.


That's very good to know! Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Julie Byrd said:


> That's very good to know! Thanks so much for the advice!


You're very welcome.


----------

